# Super unique names



## SuperKat

Okay, so it is way early for me to be picking out names, but I like to get a head start since DH is so darn picky.

I know a girl named Lark, I LOVE her name, I have never heard it before I met her...I am wondering if anyone has any other names that they've heard and loved...


----------



## Shabutie

Elvina
Asyra
Ettie/Etta
Jia

:flower:


----------



## CeeCee2010

I went to school with a girl called Ebba - I think it's dutch pronounced Ebb-ah. I loved her name :) Also knew a girl called Verena (Pronounced Ver-eena) doubt that helps but I tried lol X


----------



## LunaRose

OH's cousin named his daughter, Elvie! I love it! I think it's such an adorable name!


----------



## emyandpotato

My auntie is called Annemieka which is quite a big name for a newborn but it suits her really well


----------



## Ouverture

I have a great-great Grandmother named Echo. I always thought that was a beautiful name!


----------



## Shabutie

Oh, remembered an unusual name of a girl I went to school with. I can't remember where she came from, Holland I think, but dont quote me on it.

Ester

:flower:


----------



## discoclare

I'm not very good at this, I can think of unusual names (at least in the UK) but not super unique. I'll have a go:

Venetia
Persephone
Lavinia
Cinnamon
Kerensa
Thandie
Xanthe
Starla
Kezia
Magenta
Junia
Richenda
Camelia
Bria


----------



## SuperKat

I love the name Echo, I think it is really cute!

I have to say that I haven't heard of most of these before!

I do know a little girl named Persephony- everyone just calls her P, lol. 

Lavinia I recognize from my daughters Tinkerbell movie (it is the name of one of the fairies), I think it is really pretty.

Ester is fairly common here in the states for elderly women.

picking the perfect name for a baby is such a difficult job!! It's a good thing we get plenty of time to mull it over!!


----------



## sarahxx

my baby girl is called Summer, don't know how unusual that is over there though?


----------



## jackiea85

I know a little girl called Serenity x


----------



## SuperKat

sarahxx said:


> my baby girl is called Summer, don't know how unusual that is over there though?

I had a best friend when I was little whose name was Summer, always *loved* that name! It was actually pretty popular here a while back.


Serenity is a really pretty name!


----------



## Thistledown

For girls: 

Wren
Cassia
Aleska
Medora
Desta
Sabine
Solace
Ceana
Ilori
Linnet	
Danika
Arkady
Rune
Aurelia
Kindra
Taletha
Taliba
Cimbri
Linnet
Zessiper
Phaedra

Also met a little girl named Aria once, thought it was rather pretty.


For boys:

Byrd
Caedon
Torrin
Cassiel
Nicodemus
Thorin
Rhodes
Taylan
Zillah
Lyndon
Marrik
Tameron
Orric


----------



## mamamay

I had a work colleague from south africa called 'Shale'. I have never met anyone else called it and I think its really pretty x


----------



## lucilou

I've heard of a girl called 'Velocity' - I think her dad was a pilot...

For a boy I like the name Raffin, I've never heard anyone called it, but's it's a place in the highlands that i love. Sadly it totally clashes with our last name so we won't be using it :-(


----------



## moomoo

Our LO was going to be called Rafferty if she was a boy..

Most unusual names I've heard are Nikita, winter and serenity


----------



## shelleney

I know a little girl named Autumn.
I think its unusual, but very pretty :flower:


----------



## SuperKat

Great names everyone!! thank you for adding them! There are so many here that I love!!! Now...to just get the dh to be a little more open minded...lol


----------



## rainbowgroove

I know a Bramble, Ruadhan (Rowan), Ana - something (it's the name of a toadstool!), Bluebell, Zebulon, Willow (boy) Primrose and my daughter's name is Romany :)


----------



## Want2bMum

Have you thought of foreign names?
here are some and their meaning:

sofia (from greek: wisdom)
julia (that comes from Jupiter, the roman/greek god; very used by ancient Romans)
marianna (maria&anna both biblical names. In Mediterranean countries woman pray Maria -holy Mary- and Anna -her mother- to protect them while TTC and during pregnancy and child birth)
valeria (healthy)
emilia (nice)
ophelia (helper)
regina (queen)
maria sole (mary sun)

hope you like them ;O)


----------



## SuperKat

you gals are good at this!!! thank you!


----------



## zhaan

My three daughters are called Aleah, Tami and Aeryn :)


----------



## J_M_E

sarahxx said:


> my baby girl is called Summer, don't know how unusual that is over there though?

I know a few Summer's, but some spell it the same and others are spelled Somer.


----------



## J_M_E

Unique name for a girl is Vendala...Ven-Duh-Luh.


----------



## LoraLoo

I prefer more traditional names, but some more unusual one's I've come across are

Fallon
Atir
Willow
Atlanta
Oceona
Autumn
Winter
Storm
Berry
Raegan
Dakota
Brogan
Bronte
Derren
Rayne
Tallulah
Honey
Rhea
Lavinia
Pixie


----------



## CandiceSj

What about: 

Fern
Astrid

Well, my mind just went blank after two only!


----------



## Aready

I know a girl named Elkin. Very different, but I really love it.


----------



## BlaireUK

I love Kezia, Brodie and Fallon...


----------



## SuperKat

These are fun!

I love Willow! I have always loved that name, but dh just won't go for it. I love Astrid too (another one he won't go for).

zhaan- great names you picked!

Aready- Elkin is really cute, I don't think I could pick something that different, but I picture a little pixie girl having that name, lol. very cute name!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I know someone named Echo, very pretty.. My name is Ysatis (the 'y' & the 'i' are pronounced like the 'i' in Lisa).. I was named after a perfume that was somewhat popular in the '80's.. My sister's name is Tiana & my niece's name is Phoenix. If I have a daughter, I am going to name her Willow.. <3


----------



## SuperKat

those are great names Ysatis! (and I even spelled it without looking, haha). I LOVE the name Phoenix too! That is actually on my list, I think it may be too different for dh though.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah, I don't think that my OH would ever go for Phoenix.. But it's super cute, especially now that she's 2 & learning to say it.. And if you do nicknames (her mom doesn't), but nicknames would be like, Nix, Nixie, etc.. BTW, all of your childrens names are super cute.. If & when I have a daughter, she'll be Willow Isabella..


----------



## pixiewicks

love love love story, but no one we speak to likes it, but now loving echo!!! xx


----------



## Elpis_x

Just a thought because you like Lark, how about Wren? I read a book once (can't remember what it was called), and there was a little girl called Wren, I think it's beautiful :flower:


----------



## Thistledown

"Wren to the Rescue" perhaps? Loved that book when I was younger. :)


----------



## sara1786

the most unique name I can think of, that someone I know has, is Afton. Ooh and I know a girls named Evie and Chevelle too... not sure if those are unique or not. haha.


----------



## Elpis_x

Thistledown said:


> "Wren to the Rescue" perhaps? Loved that book when I was younger. :)

:nope: It's really bugging me that I can't remember it :p :haha: or the author's name either. It was a good book though!


----------



## sara1786

Elpis_x said:


> Just a thought because you like Lark, how about Wren? I read a book once (can't remember what it was called), and there was a little girl called Wren, I think it's beautiful :flower:

Ooh that's a gorgeous name!!


----------



## Thistledown

Elpis_x said:


> :nope: It's really bugging me that I can't remember it :p :haha: or the author's name either. It was a good book though!

Sherwood Smith wrote that one, and a couple others with the same main character, maybe one of her other books?


----------



## SuperKat

FloridaGirl- thank you! i loooove the name Willow!!

Elpis_x- love that!!!

My nieces name is Evie, definitely not too common, I absolutely love the name!


So, I think we may have decided on Lincoln for a boy (haven't decided on a middle name yet)....I am so stuck on boys names, I always am...i always automatically assume I am having a boy...lol


----------



## sara1786

Ooh yeh... facebook just reminded me 

... I went to college with a girl named Tuesday.

Other names include: 
- Banjo 
- Bandit
- Axel
- Anniston 
- Abel 
- Alabama
- Auden 
- Beatrice
- Belen
- Birdie 
- Blaze 
- Bodhi 
- Rhodes
- Clementine 
- Dante 
- Estella 
- Goldie
- Grier 
- Huckleberry 
- Honor 
- Ignatius
- Jagger 
- Jasper 
- Kenzo 
- Kyd
- Krishna 
- Knox 
- Knight 

... ok, I am done. I promise. haha.


----------

